# Kenpo Journal



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 2, 2006)

http://pacifickenpo.com/KenpoJournal.htm

Mr. Hale has put together a HIGH QUALITY electronic journal. This journal combines the BIG RED and the encyclopedia into a database that crosslinks just about everything kenpo.

Need a Form write up? -- Got it
Need a technique write up? -- Got it
Need notes and principles -- Got it
Need some Kenpo History? -- Got it
Need to know what principles are presented where? -- Got it

Anyone heavily into EPAK should check this out. You can also do a search on E-bay for "Kenpo Journal" and it should pop up. Money well spent for THE most impressive written training aid I have ever seen for Kenpo. VERY useful and obviously a "labor of love" for the art of Kenpo.

James Hawkins III, HI
Hawkins Kenpo Ju Jitsu
Baltimore, MD
http://www.arnis.org/certification/regional_representatives_hawkins.htm
410-948-1440


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice, very nice!

Who compiled all this information together?  I liked the "tour" it gave.  The price is very good for all the information said to be packed in there...

- Ceicei


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Nice, very nice!
> 
> Who compiled all this information together? I liked the "tour" it gave. The price is very good for all the information said to be packed in there...
> 
> - Ceicei


 
To my knowledge it is the work of Mr. Rich Hale compiled from the old Accumulative Journal, Encyclopedia of Kenpo and Mr. Hale's personal notes and collections.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 3, 2006)

Mr. Hale was kind enough to let me view the Journal.  It has a huge amount of information and is clearly the result of a heck of a lot of work.  This is a very useful tool for EPAK people, or anyone else interested in Mr. Parker's art.


----------



## Doc (Oct 3, 2006)

Rich showed it to me at the July 4th Family Bar BQ, and I was blown away. The amount of info and cross references is mind boggling. Rich never does anything half way. Awesome Rich.


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 5, 2006)

Rich came out to Hawaii and took a break from his vacation to fly to Oahu from Kauai (I got it right that time) Not only gave my entire group of guys a copy of the journal but was also able to teach class from it.  It was and is simple awesome.  You can put together a theme or work from a particular term or basically what ever you want.

Great job Rich

We are still talking about what a good time we had with you.   If anyone gets a chance to take a class from this walking history book jump at it.  It is defiantly worth any amount of hoops you have to jump through.

Aloha 

Rick English


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> To my knowledge it is the work of Mr. Rich Hale compiled from the old Accumulative Journal, Encyclopedia of Kenpo and Mr. Hale's personal notes and collections.



Mr. Hale,

How much of the work is from your own and how much from others?  Just curious as to how others may have contributed to the making of this Journal.

- Ceicei


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

This is a great habit for all of us to develop.  Bring notebooks to every seminar.  If your instructor allows you to video tape instruction , definitely do it.  I even find my self printing pages from MT when I see a great training tip or idea.  You never know where life may take you, and that place may not have a school you like near by.  Having all this material will make it easier to continue your training.

I defeitley need to check out this journal.  Sounds awesome!


----------



## Monadnock (Oct 6, 2006)

It'd probably be 5 stars (IMO) if it had pictures.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 7, 2006)

Monadnock said:


> It'd probably be 5 stars (IMO) if it had pictures.



Pictures of what?

- Ceicei


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Pictures of what?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Probably pictures of each step of the techniques, forms and sets.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Oct 8, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Mr. Hale,
> 
> How much of the work is from your own and how much from others? Just curious as to how others may have contributed to the making of this Journal.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Ceicei,

The information in the Kenpo Journal is exclusively Mr. Parkers.  The Techniques, for example, were the most recent version Mr. Parker was working on when he passed away.  

My favorite section is the Technique Notes, which are also exclusively Mr. Parkers.  Often my discussions about techniques are based on these notes.  This why I, so strongly, emphasize the value of what a technique teaches you about Kenpo, instead of the street value of the individual technique.  

I suggest everyone read the theme of each technique, in the technique notes, and then ask themselves if Mr. Parkers purpose behind the techniques was to teach us how to defend against a given attack - or to teach us Kenpo.

Recently I was talking to Edmund (Ed Parker Jr.), and I said how it cracked me up when people would say he never really studied Kenpo and that he got his black belt from Ron Chapel and blah, blah, blah.

I said, So Edmund how often did your dad say something like  Edmund come in here!  Now, punch at me this way, or grab me here!  Edmund said, All the time!

It cracks me up how anyone can say Edmund doesnt know Kenpo when no person alive has more mat time with the man himself than is own son.

Anyway back to the original point I was going to make.  Another comment Edmund made was how his dad never really spent a lot of time teaching him techniques and forms, but spent all his time teaching him Kenpo.

I honestly embarrassed myself by blurting out, Me too.  Like the time I spent with Mr. Parker could compare, in any way, with Edmunds time.

The point is, Mr. Parker told me to go to Larrys, go to Franks, and go to Huk to learn techniques, forms and other material.  That was their job, his job was to teach me Kenpo.  (Please dont take this to mean these men didnt know Kenpo, they did  far better than me, but many things Mr. Parker shared with them in private stayed private.  It was common knowledge that if Mr. Parker wanted you to know certain things he would share them with you  personally.

Just as an example, I was doing a form in Franks school one day when he interrupted me with, Who taught you that (move)! I said Mr. Parker did and he said thats supposed to be a secrete!  I said, I know.  Thats what Mr. Parker said when he showed it to me.

Well many of these secretes are not really secretes at all, but enlightenments and many of these enlightenments (meaning hundreds of them) are right here in Mr. Parkers technique notes.  (Maybe this is why he never released to the general public, I dont know.  What I do know is it was my decision to offer them to everyone who is interested in reading them, in the hopes of the Kenpo community having a greater appreciation and understanding of Ed Parkers Kenpo.

So, to answer the question, what is my role in the Kenpo Journal and who all contributed to its creation  The material is all Mr. Parkers.  My job was to take what he had written (and compiled) in printed form and to move it into the computer generation.

I designed and created the database, entered all the information it contains and arranged it in such a way as to be easily and intuitively accessible.  Not to tout my own contribution, but unless you have ever built a database like this, its difficult to understand the difficulties and complexities of the endeavor.  

I would love to write more as I feel I have barely touched on the Kenpo Journal and its overall purpose, but Im sitting in a condo, right now, in New Hampshire, and my lovely wife is patiently waiting for me to finish, so we can get out on the hiking trails and kick up some dust.

In closing I would like to thank James, Michael, Rick and many others who have received advanced copies of the Kenpo Journal.  Its their feed back and encouragement that makes this project worth all the effort.

Last but not least, I would like to thank Ron Chapel for being . . . Ron Chapel.  Now even though Doc and I only go back 25 years, or so (a mere blink of the eye when youre as old as Doc), this man is a true embodiment Kenpo and has been, and continues to be, a major influence on me as a martial artist and as a person.

More on this later, but for now - my wife is calling, and its time to get out and enjoy the fall colors of New England.  

With love and respect to all my Kenpo brothers and sisters.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Rich,

Thanks for being so quick and offering such good service. i've been looking for something like this for years and look forward to using it.It's easy to navigate useful as a base and has a lot of great nuggets of information.  I've really enjoyed the Tip of the day.

Jeff


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 24, 2007)

What is going to happen when Windows XP is over taken by Vista? Will it still work? This is supposed to occur in January from what I heard.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Feb 24, 2007)

I recently purchased a new computer with Vista Ultimate and the Kenpo Journal works just fine.  

I was kind of wondering about that myself, but unlike some of my other programs like Adobe Dreamweaver, which I use to build my web sites, the Kenpo Journal has had no problems at all.


----------

